# Florida peeps Hurricane prep and prayers



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Hoping all are able to get their prep done and if planning to evacuate that all goes well. Stay safe. Thoughts and prayers go out to all in this storm's path.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Same here, if this is going to hit your area batten down the hatches and stay safe.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

I feel so bad for the ones in Florida and Cuba, I hope everyone in that area stays safe!😞


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts for all of you that will be affected🙏🙏


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Prayers and thoughts for safety. Don't be stubborn, get out if they tell you to evacuate.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

With how hurricane Ian is going to be a category 4 when making land fall I hope that every one thats in his path will leave and get horses and pets moved in the next day so all will be safe from this super strong hurricane.. Prayers for all that's going to be in his path.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Stay safe, to everyone involved


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

There is no part of the state not going to be hit by something...
West coast, bottom at the Keys to north Florida and Jacksonville is coast to coast tip to tip in serious damage expected.

There is no track yet seen, a huge "cone" of possibility yet.
Worst is everyone, national and local forecasters are all now saying it appears the storm is going to slow and creep along dumping enormous rains and with the winds forcing water into every harbor, stream, creek and you name it we are expected to have huge flooding.
We are expecting in excess of 2 FEET of rain to fall....

Schools here, most have closed or are closing early tomorrow...will not reopen till Thursday more likely next week.
Gas is sold out in most gas stations...
Visitors were not asked to leave, they were told to* get out.*
Hotels are telling guests get out as they are closing, no one wants anyone in high-rise buildings, workers need to be home and places are closing doors and not reopening till this is over.

Florida knows this is going to be bad and is preparing...the storm now needs to cooperate and show its hand so a track of direct hit can be better known so the support services can get moving in their direction...
Emergency crews are already here by the hundreds if not thousands waiting in safe locations...but can't start till the winds abate...

Once Ian finishes with us it heads north, predicted into Georgia, up into the Carolinas and then....well that was as far as I saw on a map tonight. 
Florida is only 1 area of concern....

The panhandle area where such devastation has happened in the past looks to be spared much, but they may still pay with huge flooding.

Time, now it is time to wait and watch it occur if you were able to prepare, and all were told in plenty of time to do so...
Evacuations are well under way starting more than a day ago and the entire state has been under _A State of Emergency _since the weekend...
_This storm means business and is on a angry march toward us now...._
🐴...


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you for taking a few moments of your time to reply.

I know you are as prepared as you can possibly be. I will simply say, Prayers are with you for the safety of you, your entire circle of family, friends, and critters.🙏🙏

I have been frequently been tuning in to the Weather channel, so I know the entire state is at high risk with the Gulf side at extreme risk for high storm surge.

All of us are holding our breath for our Florida and Georgia friends❤❤


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

horselovinguy said:


> There is no part of the state not going to be hit by something...
> West coast, bottom at the Keys to north Florida and Jacksonville is coast to coast tip to tip in serious damage expected.
> 
> There is no track yet seen, a huge "cone" of possibility yet.
> ...


@horselovinguy This is so scary, I understand how the Hurricane's work/are living close to the Texas coast, the rain with the flooding and the wind is just one bad mixture.. Going to be thinking about you and the family with prayers that this Storm weakens before land fall.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Let us also remember @knightrider , @4horses , @aubie who Is in Georgia. 

I know there are more folks on this forum caught up in this weather nightmare. 

The Weather Channel has live coverage,


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll be around as long as I can...once power is gone so is internet for my laptop.
Please keep all Floridians in thought and prayer....its going to be a long 2 - 3 days of living hell....
Then the horror moves on to the next victims..... 🙏


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> I'll be around as long as I can...once power is gone so is internet for my laptop.
> Please keep all Floridians in thought and prayer....its going to be a long 2 - 3 days of living hell....
> Then the horror moves on to the next victims..... 🙏


Oh no! You’ll be in my thoughts and prayers.
were you not able to evacuate or is your area not going to get hit as bad?


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

For the sake of everyone in Florida, I was really hoping this hurricane would weaken by the time it hit, and at least get to a Cat 1 or a tropical storm, but my radar shows it getting stronger after it hits Cuba and then it hitting Florida at a Cat. 2-3, I really hope it changes and weakens.  
Everyone will be in my thoughts and prayers though..🖤


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

walkinthewalk said:


> Let us also remember @knightrider , @4horses , @aubie who Is in Georgia.
> 
> I know there are more folks on this forum caught up in this weather nightmare.
> 
> The Weather Channel has live coverage,


I didnt know that they are Georgia folks, its hard for me to know where every bodys from since I'm a new member of this forum, its to bad we dont have the States that we are from listed under our user names. Prayers to all in the path of Ian..


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Take care of yourselves all, your lives are worth more than any car or building. (And your horses, animals, as you have them).


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@LoriF and @ChieTheRider are in also in Florida.

Sometimes it is better to take the quick hit of a higher category and have it move on than have it settle and have continued high velocity winds and the rain that comes with being dumped for days on end. What might have withstood a quick pass of greater magnitude often doesn't stand under a relentless battering.. There are no "good" scenarios with these storms. 

Thoughts and prayers are being offered for the safety of all. Check in when you can.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Positive thoughts and prayer for all in the path of this storm. Still have my fingers crossed it will weaken before it hits land.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I have 2 brothers and my daughter who all live within Ian's bullseye/mandatory evacuation area. My older brother and his wife live right on the gulf, actually across the street from the water. My daughter lives in a double wide just inland from Tampa bay. When Irma was lurking a few years ago, I had to beg her and hubby to go to a shelter. She didn't want to leave all her pets, cats, dogs, a squirrel and a macaw. Had to tell her that if she didn't leave, there might not be anything to come back to. She ended up in a shelter with her dogs, and came home to zero damage. She dodged a bullet. My brother, with the 10 to 20 ft storm surge predicted, I'm sure is boarding up and sand bagging. Will contact both tomorrow to see what their plans are. Ian is supposed to head up here to North Carolina and park over the entire state from Friday through Monday. I've got to somehow get some extra tarp up on a section of my roof, as it leaks, and we're forecast to get 3 to 5 inches of rain.
I grew up in Florida, spent almost 50 years there, and now I chuckle at the fact that as teens, my friends and I used to run through the streets during hurricanes. We thought it was fun. 🙄🙄
Update: just heard on the news that Ian is predicted to be the strongest storm to hit Tampa directly in 100 years.😔😔


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If smart they left when told, asked and begged to do so.

Strong Cat 2 just touching Cuba, the fun begins as it leaves and hits stretches of water near 90 degrees for the fuel to escalate in ferocious to happen.
Still to far out to get a "hit" zone but ....forecasters still say Tampa area is in serious trouble and probably hit zone.
At 500 miles wide that is one heck of a storm felt for all of us....stay tuned.

Its not the punch, but how long the punch is going to last that truly worries me....that is devastation.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

We live on a hill and will be OK. (Hills in Florida? Yes, in a few places, and we are lucky enough to live in a hilly area.) I braid waterproof tags into my horses' manes in case trees fall on the fences and they get out. They are microchipped so I can get them back if they get out.

My niece is getting married on Saturday, and I had plane tickets to fly to Tucson on Thursday for the wedding. I was able to change my airline ticket to Wednesday and will be able to fly on Wednesday, hopefully before the storm hits our area, so I won't miss the wedding. My brother died from covid around this time last year, and we could not go to the funeral. Now, I want to see my family so badly, hug my beloved sister-in-law, and share in this joy. My son and husband are staying home, so hopefully, they can take care of anything that might go wrong.

@4horses currently has my horse Aci at her place. Generally, in the northern center of the state, we don't get hit too hard, although it is a worry that we are right in the path of the storm. @LoriF is near the east coast, and hopefully is in a slightly safer place. @ChieTheRider is in the panhandle and also hopefully won't get blasted as bad. @horselovinguy is further south and in a scarier place.



horselovinguy said:


> I'll be around as long as I can...once power is gone so is internet for my laptop.
> Please keep all Floridians in thought and prayer....its going to be a long 2 - 3 days of living hell....
> Then the horror moves on to the next victims..... 🙏


As horselovinguy said, once the power goes off, then we just slog through whatever we have to do. I will hopefully be in Tucson seeing my family, and hopefully my son and husband can take care of what has to be done during the actual storm.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Enjoy this happy event @knightrider .... its good to see family.._

We *will* all get through this...
Our horses are in the barn sacrifice area of about an acres. no trees within several hundred feet and HD 4-board fencing...
They may need to walk through a foot of water but we will know where they are during the storm....

Prayers all of us get through this safely....with as little inconvenience as possible to any and all.
🐴
.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the updates you two. Enjoy your family time @knightrider it is precious. Glad to hear your horse is with @4horses 
HLG I too have developed a preference for the quick punch and move on out. We are still (not) surprised to wake up, come home to or startle at the sounds of trees toppling. So different from Katrina where the tops were so twisted years later those tops would come crashing down often getting caught in neighboring trees. With Sally the root systems took the hit and now any amount of water and wind or just water and those that have not spread back deep are falling.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Prayers everyone stays safe! Scary times for sure theses storms bring massive destruction. Have a brother an sister in-law who live in Jacksonville FL. They are staying put they are prepared as they can be, have generator ready for when power goes out.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I’m in Florida but the worst of the storm should miss me. 🤞 

Good luck to everyone in the path. Stay safe!


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Despite me being in the panhandle and the hurricane hitting nowhere near us, I couldn't get gas yesterday because the only gas station within 15 miles of work was completely out. And it's a truckstop. Apparently the fact that hurricane is hundreds of miles away from us doesn't stop the northern transplants from panic buying. 

There was a video of some lunatic filling up a 55gal plastic drum with gas while it sat on the front of their flatbed. In the town just south of us. 

Guess they think all that gas will help their bitty generator run their air conditioning. Generators are for charging electronics and keeping the food from going bad and maybe running a fan or two if you're lucky, unless you're running a big propane one.

Prayers for Tampa. Several equestrian centers in the panhandle have opened for emergency shelter.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

My property is also on a hill so I don't have to worry about flooding. We have a sinkhole at the bottom of the hill. It acts like a giant drain. Any water or rainfall flushes right down the sinkhole. It's really surprising how quickly everything drains away. 

My storm preparations are just about finished. I'm assuming we will lose power for a couple days up to a week. I'm assuming we will have a ton of erosion and have to pay the neighbor to come fix the property with his tractor. I'm hoping that is the extent of the damage. 

If the storm shifts more towards Cedar Key, then we will be in trouble. Strong storms tend to miss this area of Florida for some reason. There's an incredible amount of trees by the powerlines so if we get worse then topical storm winds, there will definitely be damage to the power grid and major clean up as far as tree damage. 

My 100 year old oak tree is not meant for storms like this. If it comes down, it will take out my fencing, my drylot paddocks, and my hay stall. I'm really hoping it stays up. It's a massive tree. We had it trimmed back not too long ago, but it's still a huge tree.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@updownrider , where are you in Florida? Hope you are safe!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

@knightrider - I’m in Palm Beach County. I should be safe but hurricanes are unpredictable. On Saturday stores were out of water early in the day and many gas stations were out, too. I’ve heard that some people now try to return the cases and cases of water that were bought in panic buying. That seems just wrong to me but is allowed.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It's insanity. It took me 5 hours on Sunday to get gas. Buy feed and went to two Walmarts to get just a fraction of my normal weekly shopping done. We aren't even in the cone. I really feel for all of you. Thanks for popping in @updownrider 
There are so many new users from Florida. Some have posted, many just lurk. If you're here you're welcome to check in. We want to hear from you.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Really hoping all of you in Florida experience minimal effects of this. Sending thoughts for calm winds and dry skies from up in New England. I wish I could teleport you all and your pets up here.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

@QtrBel - thanks for the welcome but I’m not new. I’ve been a member of The Horse Forum since 2009.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@4horses , I’m glad you’re as ready as you can be. Prayers for your safety🙏🙏

Sinkholes make great drain tubs if they’re in the right spot, don’t they👍👍

I also have one of those ancient, giant oak trees. Mine is on the fence row beside the road. If it would ever go, it will fall across the road, take out that neighbor’s cow fence, and cause me to shed a lot of tears because I love that old tree❤

Unless the Cone of Uncertainty shifts further NW, my area should only see rain and not much rain at that.

It was just a matter of time until the Texas refineries near the Gulf hit the. Asheville, TN news in conjunction with gas prices — Need I say more on that subject🤐🤐

@knightrider if youre still checking in, Tampa airport is shutting down today. Was that where you were flying out of, to Arizona?


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for worrying for me. I am flying out of Gainesvile tomorrow, Wednesday. That is way far north and east of Tampa, and we should be OK. Where I live, we are not getting the real rain and wind until Thursday afternoon. I'll be in Tucson by then, enjoying my oldest brother's family, my other brother, and friends from long ago.

Everything is packed up and put away, lots of water stored (plus we have a hand pump), a generator, and 2 menfolk who are going to man the fort.


----------



## AgainsttheGait (Oct 13, 2021)

My elderly grandmother lives down there along the Tampa area which is expected to see some of the worse of it. Her and her neighbors are waiting out the storm....in a trailer park. I have done everything just short of hopping on a plane, to convince her to leave. She says she'll only leave if the roof comes off. She has no saved food or water. To say i am scared is an understatement. I talked to the emergency evac team in her area and they say if she doesnt leave now they are not going in to get her. Food services like uber eats are no longer delivering. 

Its scary


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@AgainsttheGait , be sure to tell us how she fared because now we will think about her and hope that she makes it through OK.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sorry I wasn't more clear @updownrider I realize you aren't new. There should have been a space between paragraphs as we do have many new members from that state.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

I hope and pray that the people that may be in the bulls eye zones of Ian Will leave, if they dont they PUT not only their lives but the lives of the Rescuers and Good Samaritans in danger when trying to perform a rescue of someone deciding to ride out the Hurricane.
I know of a man that drown trying to save someone from drowning and he was only a Good Samaritan trying to help when Harvey hit.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

People, please, please, please be careful when you're out there driving. We've currently got both sides of a major interstate shut down due to a horrendous accident involving multiple big rigs and unknown how many other vehicles, RVs, fire and unknown injuries and fatalities. We don't know what the cause of the accident was, the weather is clear, dry, no visibility or road issues. It's just awful and for those trying to evacuate, it's more important than ever to be careful and be aware. 

Be Safe everyone!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

@AgainsttheGait - I’ll be thinking about your grandmother. My mother lived in Florida alone for years and never evacuated when hurricanes were coming her way. I can understand your worry. I’m sending my best to you and her.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My Salty Pony said:


> I hope and pray that the people that may be in the bulls eye zones of Ian Will leave, if they dont they PUT not only their lives but the lives of the Rescuers and Good Samaritans in danger when trying to perform a rescue of someone deciding to ride out the Hurricane.
> I know of a man that drown trying to save someone from drowning and he was only a Good Samaritan trying to help when Harvey hit.


The rescuers will no longer come help for at least 72 hours. There are repeated warnings about this. If you choose to stay then it's all on you. Many do. Many of those that do understand this but too many think that if something happens they won't be left to handle whatever nature threw at them because "Isn't that what rescue people do?" Those that stay try to help each other out. That's the way it is. Sadly there are those that lose their lives. We lost two neighbors that way during Sally. Unfortunately there are many that don't know where to go. Nor do they have the means to evacuate. It isn't as simple as getting in your car and going. It's why many prepare before hurricane season hits. They either know they are staying if xyz or know they are going if xyz so the plans and means are already in place. Sadly more are willing to house animals than their people. It's understandable though with some of the horror stories you hear in the aftermath.

When I evacuated for Ivan it was with three dogs and a nursing baby. Alone. My husband stayed behind. I left in what should have been plenty of time. I had a clear credit card and cash. Plenty of food for several meals for the dogs and I. I had a full tank because we keep gas on hand. Enough to evacuate or run vehicles and run generators for two weeks. I didn't expect it to take 18 hours for what is typically a 5 hour trip. Accidents. Road closures. Traffic. Full hotels. All meant finding a different way to my destination. What should have been a straight forward trip west turned into a nightmare trip north to find a way to cross the Mississippi and then head back south.

Pray. Pray for those that choose to stay and pray for those that choose to go. The decision isn't always an easy one.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

That’s a difficult narrative to “like”. I can’t begin to imagine living what you lived through with a new baby. It takes grit to keep pushing through something like that and still have your sanity on the other side💐💐


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

QtrBel said:


> The rescuers will no longer come help for at least 72 hours. There are repeated warnings about this. If you choose to stay then it's all on you. Many do. Many of those that do understand this but too many think that if something happens they won't be left to handle whatever nature threw at them because "Isn't that what rescue people do?" Those that stay try to help each other out. That's the way it is. Sadly there are those that lose their lives. We lost two neighbors that way during Sally. Unfortunately there are many that don't know where to go. Nor do they have the means to evacuate. It isn't as simple as getting in your car and going. It's why many prepare before hurricane season hits. They either know they are staying if xyz or know they are going if xyz so the plans and means are already in place. Sadly more are willing to house animals than their people. It's understandable though with some of the horror stories you hear in the aftermath.
> 
> When I evacuated for Ivan it was with three dogs and a nursing baby. Alone. My husband stayed behind. I left in what should have been plenty of time. I had a clear credit card and cash. Plenty of food for several meals for the dogs and I. I had a full tank because we keep gas on hand. Enough to evacuate or run vehicles and run generators for two weeks. I didn't expect it to take 18 hours for what is typically a 5 hour trip. Accidents. Road closures. Traffic. Full hotels. All meant finding a different way to my destination. What should have been a straight forward trip west turned into a nightmare trip north to find a way to cross the Mississippi and then head back south.
> 
> Pray. Pray for those that choose to stay and pray for those that choose to go. The decision isn't always an easy one.


No its not always easy to make a decision,(During Hurricane Harvey) the ones that the friend was trying to rescue had the choice to leave or stay, they didnt have any animals and they did have a way but it was their choice and they made a bad choice, one family member died while the Good Samaritan was trying to help, the boat flipped and they both went under were found a few days later.. I UNDER stand that some dont want to leave, and thats sad when there was a way out.. And I wish he the rescuer could have been save along with that family member, he the rescuer left behind a wife and 3 young kids..And it was his choice to TRY to help but it just didnt end well.
Just saying PLEASE if you have the choice leave, dont try to ride out this Hurricane you never know how bad its going to get untill its to late.
Evacuating is never easy for any one, but evacuating is a choice for every body so all the ones that do live on are near the coast should always have a plan, for every ones safety, I grew up on the Texas coast so I know that dreaded feeling when a Hurricane sets it sight on any town along the coast.. I and my family have been threw horrible hurricanes and the after math of them with the tornado's and flooding, When you have a family with small children LEAVE no matter what, you cant replace family.. And my mother did have to pack up with 2 young girls a few times and leave and we left my Dad behind so he could help out with sand bagging trying to keep our neighbors homes and our home from flooding.. I dont have the time to go threw all the details but its horrible and sad..
I'm so sorry that you had to do all that evacuating along but you had to do what you felt needed to be done..


----------



## AgainsttheGait (Oct 13, 2021)

I totally agree with you Salty, it is putting people in danger trying to rescue people who could have gotten out.
I dont know why my nana wont leave, I feel a lot of it has to do with who she is surrounded with, her neighbor says that if it gets really bad he'll pick her up and theyll drive out. (you and I both know, if it got too that point itll already be too late) most everyone she knows is staying. Her sister stayed in her house throughout Katrina and lived to tell the tale and I think has been a negative influence on my nana. My great aunt has a "going down with the ship" and "its God will" point of view and after talking to my Nana it seems that parts of that attitude have rubbed off. The last thing my Nana said is "Its too late to pray." which is heart breaking if thats the last thing I hear from her.
I know like QtrBel mentioned. Evacuating can be hard when you dont really have anywhere to go.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

AgainsttheGait said:


> I totally agree with you Salty, it is putting people in danger trying to rescue people who could have gotten out.
> I dont know why my nana wont leave, I feel a lot of it has to do with who she is surrounded with, her neighbor says that if it gets really bad he'll pick her up and theyll drive out. (you and I both know, if it got too that point itll already be too late) most everyone she knows is staying. Her sister stayed in her house throughout Katrina and lived to tell the tale and I think has been a negative influence on my nana. My great aunt has a "going down with the ship" and "its God will" point of view and after talking to my Nana it seems that parts of that attitude have rubbed off. The last thing my Nana said is "Its too late to pray." which is heart breaking if thats the last thing I hear from her.
> I know like QtrBel mentioned. Evacuating can be hard when you dont really have anywhere to go.


I hope and pray that your Nana and her friends get threw this ok. its never easy to make a decision like this, to me if theres a way for you and you have others willing to help you then please go for your sake and for the sake of saving a life by evacuating.. Prayers for your Nana @AgainsttheGait please keep us up dated..


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

People can be very stubborn and unreasonable. There will always be those who choose to stay even if they are in a flood zone. Then there are those who wait until it's too late to leave. The problem is they are so inaccurate with their forecast track. We go from, it may head to the Panhandle, Cedar Key, or Tampa to it's hitting south of Tampa. It means there is not time to leave early, or make preparations in advance.

We made all sorts of preparations - even planned on 3 different evacuation routes for the horses, if need be. i don't think other people are as prepared. Next year, I will probably have 4 horses and a 2 horse trailer. Might make evacuation terribly difficult. Not impossible. If I start early and reserve stalls, I can probably get everyone out in 6 hours. Taking less traveled roads and avoiding highways. 

The current forecast track takes it dangerously close to my cousin's house. I'm hoping they leave, but as of yesterday they were planning to stay. Miami is not that far away, if they leave.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

If I was in Florida, I would definitely leave, especially if I was in the direct route, like the eye or something.. but I know some don’t have any place to evacuate.
But it would make it so hard to evacuate if you had a lot of animals like most 

Some of my family is in Florida and going to get hit and is right in the direct path, but aren’t evacuating though they could have come up here where all the fam is, we have a two story house always available on the farm for just family when any of them need to evacuate or need a house to stay in.. their choice though


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

That thing is a monster and will hit heavily populated areas. Just woke up to check the satellite and that storm is going to swallow the entire bottom half of the state. I hope people on the coastline get out. There's no staying to fight this one.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I just turned in the Weather Channel — at 6:00 AM central, they said the storm is now 155 MPH; 157 MPH is a CAT Five hurricane. It is down to 937mb - I can’t remember the last time one went that low😰😰.

It is only moving at a speed of 9 MPH. That means deluge of rain and increase in storm surge damage for the GuLF side.

It is so big, it doesn’t matter where the center is, it’s going to be tough to avoid any damage. 

Because the storm is moving so slow the rain may fall over areas in terms of feet for many hours.

They are still not sure if the storm might quickly head into the Atlantic, reform, then come back on land and travel up the coast. ATM, even my area of Tennessee is on the outer edge for a tropical storm watch.

Tennessee has already sent various forms of help, which get staged in safe areas and must wait until the storm passes to get busy. The neighboring county where I do most of my shopping is sending two power trucks, these folks MUST sleep in their power trucks until they get the word to go in and start working. 

Yesterday, Tuesday, one of the fellas in the service department where DH works, got a call from his National Guard unit. They told him to leave work ASAP and be prepared to leave with his unit for Florida last night.

Help is coming from several states but they can’t do anything until the storm passes.

Even though I’m sure you folks have more important things to do than read this forum, please know prayers for everyone’s safety are with all of you🙏🙏


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

This storm will be in the record books for being equivalent to hurricane Andrew and hurricane Katrina. The damage is 10x worse when it stalls. I sure hope someone went door to door to evacuate people. It's sort of sickening to watch.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Good morning...

So far we had one squall that left us with 8" of rain in about an hours time and some gusts but nothing substantial yesterday evening. Right now a gentle rain is falling, trees barely moving their branches in a breeze.
Storm is still off the coast and now projected to make landfall south of Tampa and north of Fort Meyers...but.... it is crawling along and gathering more strength as it comes at us.
Winds are projected to be in excess of 140 mph as the storm nears land will tear us apart quickly.
Storm surges are occurring so far its in small amounts, but the true damaging parts of the storm are not near yet which is where the real fears are.
The storm with how large it is is going to pass over very populated areas, cities and some of the largest if not the largest in the state and country for that matter.
Dense population areas...
As landfall is made, a rapid decrease to take effect is predicted but....it has to get here first and the battering preceding it is going to be great too.There was mention of high windshear which will rip it apart...if it still is in place.

@AgainsttheGait yesterday was the last full day to flee and thousands upon thousands were doing so...
Sadly, your grandma thinks she has/had no where to go, but there are shelters open that offered protection to people like her living in "trailer" communities....
I pray for her she has a breezy next 3 days, not be hammered by the winds currently striking...she will have many angels wings battered and broken if her home survives....🙏
_She is and was what was important..._ Her "home" can be replaced, her life not so...
I actually hope when "mandatory" went door to door at those trailer parks she left, for her sake....no one including her neighbors is going to be able to assist each other if the onslaught at landfall is accurate. There is no help once the storm truly begins, _no one_...not fire rescue nor law ventures out till safe for them to do so...it could be hours or it could be days and then they need to be able to reach where you are with debris and downed power lines and such between you and that help needed.

Tampa General Hospital built a wall to hopefully hold back the water surge expected...some special removable wall the higher the water goes the more it is able to hold it back using its own forces to keep it in place. Tampa General also has their generators 30 - 35* FEET *off the ground indeed tells you what and why it was recently updated too..... When you are no longer a area of grass but paved and concreted the water no longer has any chance of seeping in...so it rolls inland and with increasing force to level and destroy *all* in its path.
Tampa General is a organ transplant hospital where hearts, lung, all vital so specialized surgeries are done and can not just move patients and more importantly can not be without any of their resources that sustain life...this is no "just a neighborhood" hospital facility.

Yesterday [email protected] 2:30...
Traffic was a crawl on all major roads from interstates to just east-west thoroughfare of people trying to get to safety.
_Visitors were not asked,_* they were told get out. *
Rental homes for vacationers, RV campgrounds/resorts, hotels closed and no one was left on property as a tenant.
Airports, last flight in/out at Orlando, Tampa are taking place in a hour or so, think 10AM and they are closed till ??? is unknown but hoping maybe Friday depending upon damages sustained....other airports might still be open but _*not*_ going to be a nice flight till a long way out from here...turbulence and bumps....that _will _be a understatement of takeoff/landing.
Many years ago our family was last flight to land at Palm Beach airport with a storm still 5 hours away...terrifying to shake, rattle and roll as we did. Over head cabinets opening the plane was flexing so.....not a experience I choose to ever repeat.
@knightrider, my prayers for a safe journey follow you and take your angel along for the ride....🙏

What normally takes me 15 minutes to get home, on criss-crossing small back-roads took me 45 minutes yesterday....
I just wanted to be home and "safe" tucked away in what is built like a fortress. Our home is boarded up...don't care what the storm is projected to degrade to.. if the forecasters are off just a bit. 
Our ground is saturated already so trees will come down easily. My backyard is a partial lake already and my horses are not to happy as there is water in their paddock, but the barn so far from what I can see is not under water.
I'm off to setting up a sump-pump and start pumping down cause its going to get a ton worse before it gets a tiny bit better.

So far...except for the "pond" we are unscathed, but we have not met "Ian" yet and not expecting to till much later this afternoon..this is just a appetizer of what is to come....

Care and concerns for all in the path and that ISN'T just Florida anymore, but states north of us are also in harms way.... Georgia and Carolinas are next after Ian finished here...
Hugs and prayers for all in this monsters path..
🐴....


----------



## AgainsttheGait (Oct 13, 2021)

@horselovinguy I appreciate the information. Youre right, there is nothing that can be done at this point. After talking to rescue services down there, apparently there are a handful of elderly in that community that refuse to leave. They are just feeding off of each other with false optimism. The only thing I can hope is that with her beginning slightly north of Sarasota she will be safer with the counterclockwise roll of the storm. 
There are shelters, I know a lot are filling up but at least with the shelters they will be some of the first to get attention from the first response teams. It kind of brings up the question, should people have the ability to force evacuation.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

baysfordays said:


> But it would make it so hard to evacuate if you had a lot of animals like most
> 
> Some of my family is in Florida and going to get hit and is right in the direct path, but aren’t evacuating though they could have come up here where all the fam is, we have a two story house always available on the farm for just family when any of them need to evacuate or need a house to stay in.. their choice though


Shelters here are open and all animals are welcome brought. In fact, it has been told.... 
_DO NOT leave your animals behind...*they are welcome!!*_
There are shelters for livestock if needed to and many are open...fees are about $10 per night and bring the food and you take care of them and keep their space clean.
Its why it is so important to keep vaccinations UTD and coggins here is mandated by law.
No one is turned away.... you may be segregated to a lonesome area, but safe housing is available.
So if people stayed so not to be separated from their pets, they have not been listening....

People I work with that have pasture space all offered a place to run with the horses if we flood badly like we could...
No matter where it is, if there is trouble there are those who extend a hand to help those in need...for that, many..possibly me this time _are_ grateful.

Certain types of housing it *is* safer to run, to go to evacuation sites. You don't get to live in them, but to be safe haven during the worst of the storm...
Our home is concrete block and newer so it will withstand what nature throws at us....but we can't do much about the land surrounding and those who pump off their excess it then comes to my land when theirs floods...that is the issue.
We built a ground depression spot to hold rain so we would not flood, but there is a limit to how much it can hold too...and this time we shall reach that limit and then a lot more is forecast in a few short intense hours is what shall wreak havoc.
🐴....


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

From a local FB news site. A screenshot not a link so I hope it's allowed. Not good news. 









190 straightline gusts. That's freaking insane. 

We're having a cold front (67 degrees outside right now) from the Northeast and that's probably the only thing that saved us from getting hit by the hurricane but it's not helping it move any faster North. The strong Northeast wind is pushing directly back against the path of the hurricane.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Yeah when I evacuated down there a while ago Tampa Fairgrounds opened their horse stalls to people needing them.... we hung out there while the storm destroyed the house.... it was kinda fun, until the going home part, as a few friends went there as well. Nice stalls for the horses and dog was fine.... The saddest thing was one of the friends had a mini van full of pics and what not to save and the vehicle was stolen and the people that stole it threw out everything! So they lost important pics even after thinking they would be safe!

And don't get me started on that they let people return what they horded! That is so wrong.... get enough to get by!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Prayers for everyone in the path of this storm. Hoping everyone and their animals stays safe and well. Oklahoma has mobilized their electrical workers to respond, I suspect there will be a convoy of eleictrical trucks headed east here shortly. This is terrifying to me, Katrina is/was still a very fresh memory for me and my family. Stay safe and Stay aware of your surroundings. Prayers for this storm to get its teeth pulled quickly.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

walkinthewalk said:


> Let us also remember @knightrider , @4horses , @aubie who Is in Georgia.
> 
> I know there are more folks on this forum caught up in this weather nightmare.
> 
> The Weather Channel has live coverage,


Thank you for thinking of me. But I am now back home in Alabama. BTW i hate that song and turn it everytime


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

@knightrider It's looking like the strongest winds in your area will be around 25 mph sustained. My area about 35 so not too bad and the same for where my horses are at. I'm just S/W of St. Augustine area. I'm glad that you were able to get out early and not miss the wedding. Your guys at home will be just fine.

If it stays on the projected path as of now will be popping back out to the Atlantic around Daytona (50mph winds there) and then head towards the coast of Georgia or S. Carolina somewhere between Savannah and Charleston. 

The people on the west coast of Florida left as the winds are up to 119 mph in the North Port area. Can't blame them, I'd leave too with that wind. Mandatory evacuation from that area. Sanibel and Captiva Islands are getting beat up horribly.

I have my generator ready in case of power outage but really nothing else to do here so I'm cleaning the house. A nice wind shear is taking the wind out of Ian's sails but lots and lots of rain.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Good morning...

*We survived....*
It _is_ still raining hard and expected to do so for many hours...
Our backyard and barn area are a new pond, actually lake currently. Over a acre to acre & half of water sitting in my yard, over the tops of knee high boots it went so above my knee is pretty deep when it is spread over this size.
_We though are safe as are our animals... _ The wild frogs have had enough of this weather that when we open the door to let the dogs outside the frogs come in to escape....so far chased 6 good sized frogs out from inside.

Currently the storm is now downgraded to a Tropical Storm in the Daytona area and is still packing punch of just under CAT 1 status by 2mph...they have sustained gusts of 93 mph....many in the 80 range...
The storm is dumping enormous amounts of rain..Some of the worst storms ever were no more powerful that a mid CAT 1 and Tropical Storm but over 48 - 72 hours is incredible to endure....

For those who are in the future line of impact, take heed....
This storm has not finished and spent its anger...

_hlg._


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

What a relief @horselovinguy . I know the cleanup with be a long process, but glad you all came through the worst of it.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Us too....
We pray others are as fortunate as we.

I hope to hear from others soon.

Just now on the TV news...
OIA, is Orlando International Airport has all roads CLOSED getting to it because of such terrible flooding.
Tropical Storm is still happening, but now the FLASH FLOODING is starting....
You can not see areas that are known by many because of the flooding waters.
Lake Eola area is one many tourists go visit and it is unrecognizable...only reason it is known is remote cameras in place by news-media, major interstates are completely underwater, deep enough cars are not seen and people then need rescue from their cars...
Orlando is got many, many areas of deep flooding.
All streams, rivers and such are crested to new record heights....
Gusts where the storm is pulling away are still almost 30 mph, but a far cry from over 100+ we endured last night...

Off to the horses and see just what is what in their barn...
🐴....


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

@AgainsttheGait, have you heard form your Nana?? Hope shes ok.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

It is indeed a huge relief to know you and yours are safe — even the frogs❤❤

Hopefully we will hear good updates from everyone else in the line of fire🤠🤠


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Thank you for the update. Hoping to hear from others with friends and relatives I'm the path or were in the path themselves.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

Most of my family and friends live in Florida. They are spread between Naples, Tampa and Lakeland. Fortunately, they are all safe and had very minimal damage. Right now their biggest concern seems to be when power will be restored. There are a few who didn't lose power, but the majority of them did. I'm so relieved that they weren't severely impacted and hope the same for others.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

@horselovinguy, I'm so glad to hear that you and yours are all ok! That storm has been just vicious. Praying that we start hearing from our other FL members soon. You know it's bad when even the FROGS want out of it! 😲 😄


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

The name Ian will never be used to name a hurricane again. So far 7 deaths have been confirmed. My dad works alongside the power company now and is heading down south tomorrow. Im just now seeing pictures, you know it's bad when it's not even in the news till 24 hours later. 

I've never seen a storm stall for that long as a major hurricane and just sit there.


----------



## KharenasMom (6 mo ago)

I’m late to this thread but have been watching what has been going on.
I am praying everyone made it through ok.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

I’m glad to hear that all are well, and safe, even the frogs. My fam is in the Orlando area and sounds like it was really rough, now it’s on the water and strengthening to a cat. 1-2 and heading to NC I heard, once it hits land again it’ll probably weaken, but like @horselovinguy said, the storm isn’t finished and still has anger.

Really sad to hear that some lost their lives.

im hoping it’ll get down to a tropical storm once it hits NC for their sake. but I heard Ian is similar to another hurricane we had, it hit Florida bad, got back on the water and strengthened, and was supposed to hit NC but went right up the coast and hit NJ bad, that’s coming from people around here though.
We’re getting hit by the outer bands currently, not sure how much rain we’re gonna get but we’ve been in a drought for months and pastures are dying so if it does rain a lot it’s probably going to be hard to tell, hoping for some rain…the wind has been strong alll day, canal is really high too, yet some don’t think we’re gonna get any rain here 
We saw a sun dog for the first time, supposedly means that in three days we’re going to have rain, crazy.
We have lots of flood and wind warnings. 

Praying that everyone continues to stay safe in Florida and everywhere else.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Bays, I guess you have not been watching much of actual news of what is happening.
Orlando and surrounding areas are hit and hard....VERY HARD...
Homes destroyed, areas where it should not flood are buried, major roads are closed to flooding more than 10' deep...homes lost and the lives lost in this "event" are said to be in the hundreds...
That other "event" I think you refer to was Superstorm Sandy and it wiped towns_* gone*_ in NJ and several on LI....just gone they disappeared from existence. That is also repeated here now too.

That Ian has now turned its eyes toward the Carolinas is again now hurricane strength wind storm. I did not see this mornings weather details yet....those in the path of this monster if you are better take notice cause Ian is not playing games.
Ian plays for keeps and not return ever a life you've known it seems.
If you value it you better take care of it, move it or get it well above ground level and away from low-lying areas....

Make no mistake though, a "Tropical Storm" packs a punch that can alter life, kill and destroy life of those who not respect what it can do....
This storm still has so much energy to expel and it shall on its next victims...the effects nearly as far reaching as it did in Florida with a path so wide many are in trouble....this is no afternoon rain shower, not yet, not for a while it seems.

You are so right when you said this,* 
"Praying that everyone continues to stay safe in Florida and everywhere else". 🙏 *
🐴...


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I find it amazing how many people choose to live in a major flood zone. For some, those are vacation homes, but I'm amazed that 1) they are allowed to build so many properties in a flood zone. 2) they don't build those houses to be storm surge safe. 3) that people buy those houses as a primary residence. 

This is where government regulation would be really nice. How about not allowing people to build new houses in a storm surge flood zone? With the exception of replacing/upgrading existing houses already built. It seems rather stupid to build hundreds or thousands of houses in that location. We know climate change is getting worse, that storms are getting worse,and that area is impacted by storm surge. We know from Katrina, that catastrophic flooding is possible. 

I also think the officials failed to take the necessary steps to make people evacuate, or even have a plan in place in case that many people need to evacuate. I felt like they evacuated more people for hurricane Irma then this particular storm. Their inaccurate ability to forecast and track storms doesn't help either, as Fort Myers was barely in the cone. My cousin didn't evacuate or even put up shutters- he thought it was headed towards Tampa. When suddenly the track shifted, the traffic made leaving difficult. Fortunately, they are fine and not in a flood zone. The eye of the storm came very very close to where he lives. I think he was just incredibly lucky. A slight shift in track and he could have lost his roof.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> Bays, I guess you have not been watching much of actual news of what is happening.
> Orlando and surrounding areas are hit and hard....VERY HARD...
> Homes destroyed, areas where it should not flood are buried, major roads are closed to flooding more than 10' deep...homes lost and the lives lost in this "event" are said to be in the hundreds...
> That other "event" I think you refer to was Superstorm Sandy and it wiped towns_* gone*_ in NJ and several on LI....just gone they disappeared from existence. That is also repeated here now too.
> ...


Sorry I haven’t checked the news recently, only did a day or two ago. and yes I was talking about sandy, I had forgotten the name.


----------



## AgainsttheGait (Oct 13, 2021)

Luckily my nana ended up okay. Looking at the devistation it has caused Ft. Myers and Sanibel Island. Had it gone a little further north it would be a completely different story. What is amazing to me is the amount of kind folk in her town. We had lost touch with her during the storm so I posted on the town facebook asking how her road was doing. Multiple people responded right away and one man went and checked in on her and then after the storm passed he sent over his kids to clean her yard and charge her phone. 
Seeing the amount of people trapped on Sanibel Island is heart breaking.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

AgainsttheGait said:


> Luckily my nana ended up okay. Looking at the devistation it has caused Ft. Myers and Sanibel Island. Had it gone a little further north it would be a completely different story. What is amazing to me is the amount of kind folk in her town. We had lost touch with her during the storm so I posted on the town facebook asking how her road was doing. Multiple people responded right away and one man went and checked in on her and then after the storm passed he sent over his kids to clean her yard and charge her phone.
> Seeing the amount of people trapped on Sanibel Island is heart breaking.


I saw pictures of the causeway to Sanibel I was shocked..So glad to hear that your Nana is ok, was really worried for you..


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

There are laws and codes in place. That is no guarantee that it'll survive though. You do have older homes grandfathered in but new construction is built to withstand more than what used to be required. Most of the multi family use buildings are meant for the shell to survive and the rest to be rebuilt and replaced. It's hard to see when that happens. I have friends that were only this week able to return to their condo. They lived on the beach until Sally.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

It feels weird saying "we'll rebuild" since I personally wasn't affected, but we as Florida will rebuild. We always have, for hundreds of years. The earliest settlement in the state was said to have been wiped out by a hurricane and yet Pensacola still stands strong even against big ones like Ivan and Sally. (Sorry St. Augustine, P'cola takes the cake for oldest settlement)

Hurricanes the size of the state may roll through and destroy lives and homes but no matter how hard nature tries, she can't beat the Floridian. If she could, the state wouldn't be one of the most heavily populated in the US. It'll take more than one hell of a storm to chase people out of our state.

Florida will survive. Homes will be rebuilt. There's only so much you can do when you live practically at sea level. You never know when the next storm will come so you're ready when May rolls around to fill up the cans and have an idea of what to do in an emergency. And leave the rest to God.

Most of the state is one storm away from catastrophic damage. Even inland as far north as I am we could still be toasted by a cat 5. And we still choose to live here and hunker down to handle whatever the seas have to fling at us.

Florida will rebuild with the help of rescue efforts and linemen from across the country. This was nothing short of a tragedy but the most united I've ever seen a community was the day after a hurricane hit. Nobody was prepared for Sally in 2020. But kids on ATVs were moving debris from their older neighbors driveways and total strangers were offering each other food and shelter and offering to cook all the meat in the freezers before it went bad from lack of power and feed the folks working to pull the trees from roofs and boat people out of their homes. There were no social or economic barriers that day. People helped each other and gathered to feed each other and pass out supplies. The people who got power and water back first let those who didn't take showers and let the kids sleep in the air conditioning.

Ian was strong but I know a state of people who are a whole lot stronger when they get together.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Well said chie....well said.

People are good at heart and do care about each other.
What is seen and exploited by the media is _not_ how people truly are, not really.
I'm _*not*_ playing the political or any other game....
People _are_ good at heart and don't care about any of the social stigmatism or names associated..._we all have family someplace and occasionally need a helping hand._
Right now, the Hurricane Ian wound is wide and raw and we need a lot of help as will other states dealing with Ian, a less ferocious Ian but still packing a wallop of unhappy in its path.
Here, rescuers are still uncovering horrors of dead in flooded homes...the numbers are jumping fast.

Areas where hurricanes have gone before and survived with little issue....well, there is a big difference in dealing with a Cat 2 or 3 and dealing with a CAT 5 which is what hit our state again, just different location.
You don't expect Orlando area, which is 90 miles inland from the Gulf of Mexico to bring a storm crossing land like this did, with so much power and venom still in it. Even from the Atlantic Ocean, its still around 35 miles inland is quite the distance to travel.
Yet it was a strong Cat 3 weakening to a 2 then a 1 as it moved through but the punch and venom was still incredible.
The storm surge from the wind... Mother Natures fury felt..

I watched a bit of the storm hitting South Carolina and the storm surge low and small was amazing to watch the power of a foot of water...
Then recognize here in Florida that surge came in taller than most of us and standing on a roof peak would still wipe you off of it in many places is just mind boggling to me...

Local news channels are showing Coast Guard using helicopters to airlift people off of Sanibel Island and to bring in supplies of gas and food to those still trapped from the loss of the bridge and only way to get from their to mainland...
I don't know if any boats survived the area that can be used to transport or deliver anything cause you need a dock to tie at to unload....

Its _not _the first time a bridge has been taken out by a storm here or elsewhere in this nation and it won't be the last either.
It may take years, but it will be rebuilt and areas of huge devastation shall again return....stronger built and higher made as is done elsewhere in this nation where flooding and or storms of any type go together.
Same as California and their weather...rebuild it to withstand and protect life is what happens...
The homes left surrounding that escaped this time are still outdated so when the next crisis comes calling...they may be gone. The homes left in decent condition were newer construction...
Building codes and why they are in place and constantly made more stringent in must have, must do is because of what just happened here and in the past.
_We learn from the tragedy....called history and why having knowledge of it is so important._
🐴.... _jmo..._


----------



## AgainsttheGait (Oct 13, 2021)

For the Florida people. I am looking at moving down after graduation with my mare. Is there a safer part of the state? Ill at least have my trailer if I need to emergency evac.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

AgainsttheGait said:


> For the Florida people. I am looking at moving down after graduation with my mare. Is there a safer part of the state? Ill at least have my trailer if I need to emergency evac.


Weather down here can be unpredictable and come from either coast, from tip of the Keys to the top near Jacksonville and over through the Panhandle...
Its not just hurricane but tornado activity we also have here...some areas are "alleys" for that while other areas are quieter.

With that said, although the beauty of the coast is attractive, you will not catch me near either to live.
Do your homework and research well as much of the peninsula offers a variety of climate and conditions to ride under.
Look for land that is higher than surrounding if you are purchasing or just boarding... what is good drainage as summer rains are daily and standing waters bring dangers most not understand from many pests and animals.
Look for/at the professionals that ply their trade in vet and farrier, along with tack shops and riding venues and discipline you wish to pursue.
Florida offers so much there is a niche for everyone to find and make a home here with and by.

One thing I would suggest is get a protective standing garage or shelter for your trailer and tow vehicle as the sun is very punishing to paint and caulking here most not realize till to late.
Also look carefully at boarding facilities for fencing and shelter for your horse{s} as you see the dangers the horses faced from flying debris from this storm just past....
My horses were in their stalls during the onslaught then left to go out _once they deemed it safe _to do so...and now, although my land was high and dry...it currently is a large lake in appearance as the deluge of rain is seeping into the ground. If my ground was swampy to start with it would be swampy for a long, long time...
Choose carefully where you decide to call home in this vast state and high population of people.
🐴....


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

AgainsttheGait said:


> For the Florida people. I am looking at moving down after graduation with my mare. Is there a safer part of the state? Ill at least have my trailer if I need to emergency evac.


I spent 20 years in central Florida, and most of my family and close friends are still there. I would consider that to be the safest place. I lived in Lakeland and Winter Haven, and I never had any damage from a storm at my home. The safest bet is to look at a map and find the places that are the furthest inland. I wouldn't want to live really far south or by the East or West coasts. Any area close to the ocean is risky.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@AgainsttheGait , NOAA and other government agencies have maps you can Google to get a general overview of frequency of tornadoes and hurricanes in every state. From there you can Google information for each county of interest but that doesn’t always tell the whole story

For example going west to east, the northern half of my county is always getting hit by tornadoes. The SE bordering county is also prone to tornadoes .

<knock on my wooden head>, I quietly say we sit in between and have thankfully missed any serious damage in the 19 years we have lived here. We have lost a lot of shingles off the SW corner of the house and years ago I followed the tornado path that hit Montgomery, Alabama thru my pastures by picking up pictures and cancelled checks that were carried from 100 miles away😢😢. It was a chilling feeling to be picking up peoples lives out of my pasture from 100 or so miles away.

We sit on what is allegedly the second highest spot in our county in a slight bowl, that has a ridge on 2-1/2 sides. The unofficial theory is the ridge is high enough that it serves as a deflection for tornadoes, veering them into another direction.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

There are some hilly forested areas in the north panhandle that weather the storms pretty well. Our home is pretty solid and up on a hill so floods and tornadoes aren't so bad but we worry about lightning. However, a bit further north of us is the tornado alley of the area. A trailer park up there was tossed like a Sunday salad in April.

The individual property has a lot to do with the safety, not just the general location.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

AgainsttheGait said:


> Luckily my nana ended up okay. Looking at the devistation it has caused Ft. Myers and Sanibel Island. Had it gone a little further north it would be a completely different story. What is amazing to me is the amount of kind folk in her town. We had lost touch with her during the storm so I posted on the town facebook asking how her road was doing. Multiple people responded right away and one man went and checked in on her and then after the storm passed he sent over his kids to clean her yard and charge her phone.
> Seeing the amount of people trapped on Sanibel Island is heart breaking.


I love to hear this about your nana, people are so kind when they need to be.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I am back from going to my niece's wedding in Tucson, AZ. I missed the whole hurricane, but my daughter said we got almost nothing. I am so grateful. I believe that our area is one of the safest for hurricanes in Florida. It is one reason why we moved here. By the way, the wedding was fantastic, the most beautiful wedding I have ever attended, and my visits with family were better than I ever hoped for.



AgainsttheGait said:


> For the Florida people. I am looking at moving down after graduation with my mare. Is there a safer part of the state?


Here is a map of the safest places in Florida to live. Another website said Palatka is THE safest place in all of Florida. How about that, @LoriF? Where I live is where the bottom left star tip touches the Suwannee River.










The folks who posted the map warned that it was created because these places have never been hit with bad hurricanes. But it could happen, and once it does, their star comes off the map.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

@knightrider We've never been directly hit here but have come close, they always seem to veer off. Plenty of tornado's have come close as well. My house has been hanging in there for 112 years now so hopefully it continues that way.
We had 40 mph winds here with Ian with some gusts. Nothing too bad at all.

I feel really bad for the folks where it hit directly on the west coast. Sanibel is just torn apart, the people can't even get off of the island without help as both bridges are gone. I wish they would have left for higher ground.


----------



## AgainsttheGait (Oct 13, 2021)

@knightrider that is the exact area I was looking of going. Ill have to do more research in it becasue the plan is still in its being stages of how to afford getting down there and moving my horse down as well. I have come to accept some level of ddanger no matter where I go.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

This is what was happening on Sanibel Island


----------

